
Punctuated Gradualism and iPhone 5 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/2012/09/14/punctuated-gradualism-and-iphone-5
======
cwp
I'm puzzled by the critics as well. It's thinner, lighter and faster. It has a
better camera, a better display, a better cable, better speakers, better mics
and better software. What's not to like?

~~~
cageface
When you're using the patent system to beat up your competitors in court over
your right to innovate and crowing in public about the deep creative _values_
at the heart of your company you need to bring your A game when it comes time
to launch your new flagship product.

------
cageface
Kinda weird to see Apple fans defend them for their newfound stolid
conservatism when they earned their reputation on their willingness to break
eggs to make a better omelette.

In today's backwards world it's boring old Microsoft that's really sticking
its neck out and _thinking different_.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I think that they earned that reputation when the alternative was death. You
could say that the same thing goes for Microsoft today. The iPad is going to
back them into a corner, and they need to reinvent Windows and the PC in order
to have a prayer of still being relevant in 20 years.

edit: I should also mention that I am _incredibly_ disappointed that they
still haven't added multiple user accounts to the iPad, which feels like a no-
brainer and a critical feature.

~~~
mayanksinghal
> The iPad is going to back them into a corner

I don't think that is true necessarily. Firstly, as much as iPad may dominate
home use, enterprise is still a territory that it will find incredibly hard to
cater to. There are multiple reasons for this; the two most that I think are
most important: (1) Lack of backward compatibility with existing code and apps
(2) Dependence on Apple's curated marketplace for installing applications

> still being relevant in 20 years.

Now, for personal usage, I think WP7 was nice and WP8 will probably be better.
Which means that if they realize a tab, as they are planning to, it will be a
product that can at least compete in quality if not quantity or marketplace.
But again, this is a problem for NOW. 20 years is a LONG time - I cannot even
imagine how computation will look like in 20 years!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Enterprise: [http://rcpmag.com/articles/2012/04/25/enterprise-ipad-
sales-...](http://rcpmag.com/articles/2012/04/25/enterprise-ipad-sales-fuel-
apple-earnings.aspx)

~~~
mayanksinghal
I stand corrected. Though I am curious, it is replacing standard PC or is it
the BB market that is getting eaten up?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I'd guess 'both', but I don't know for a fact.

------
batiudrami
I can't stand the term 'retina display'. Displays are characterised by numbers
- size and resolution (and therefore pixel density) being the big two.

The iPhone has a 1136x640 px, 4" display, not a 'retina' anything. It was made
even worse when it was revealed that 'retina' doesn't mean a specific pixel
density, only 'a resolution higher than what the competition offers at the
time'.

~~~
unconed
Retina isn't about the screen, it's about the assets that are displayed on
that screen and how they're designed.

------
Mordor
Perhaps the fault lies with their users and not the products?

People simply do not expect more from Apple without Jobs and these lowered
expectations (and by this I mean quality) have been met.

Apple's real battle is the next generation of early adopters who want
something new, and they appear to be choosing Android.

